# TP-Link network card ISSUES



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi . . .
I have recently bought a TP-link WN350G network card and installed it and it works
LONG STORY SHORT
the card works just fine after restarting (so it worked in the first time of installing software, cuz restart is required upon software install) but it will not work and the pc wont even detect it properly when booting (it shows as an unknown device or something at device manager) and reinstalling the program is useless since its just like restarting the pc "which fixes the problem on it's boot"
Also it will come up with a BSOD if i put the pc to stand by >>> power_state_failure_driver or something, its clearly the network card since i have not made anything that may cause this recently...

***
boot = no card/driver + BSOD upon stand-by
restart = everything works well !!

it's pretty confusing and im so frustrated that i cant see where the problem could be 

Thx in Advance =)


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for the unsuitable title i tried to change it but i was a little bit too slow xD
anyway i was just wondering if i can tweak the signal strength to make it better... 3 bars are ok but my laptop's getting full signal so....
its not a big deal to me but if it can be fixed, i will be very happy to do so


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

please help me i don't want to keep restarting the pc everyday just to get the internet/lan working and avoid BSODs


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what windows version are you running, XP, vista, win7

can we see a device manager screen shot 
Also the BSOD - can you post the stopcode and any filenames 

have you been to the TP-link website and downloaded the latest drivers 
Download

Are you using the tp-link utility to control the adapter or windows - that maybe conflicting

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi thanks for responding...

as you can see below my name im using win7 32 and

Device mangaer screenshot


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The BSOD
power_state_failure_driver didnt see anyother things in there... "note that it does not occur unless i go into stand by mode"

TP-link latest drivers
I tried them, weird thing that i uninstalled the driver to install those and for that i needed to restart, but when i rebooted the pc the adapter was functioning and all :S, i installed them then and booted the pc from off status and the problem is still there...

About the utility i cant get it installed because the drivers installation tells me that for my OS (win7 - 32) i cant get the utility and it will install the driver only...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you could try an update 
from device manager right click on the atheros wireless adapter and do an update - allow windows to search the internet for an updat e
OR
Whats the make and model of the PC and download a manufacturers updated driver 
OR
try this link 
Drivers for Atheros AR5007G and Windows 7
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Tried them no dice
Tp-link appeared in the device manager instead of atheros at some point
i updated it and it changed to atheros :S then i updated this atheros it updated succesfully...
i tried booting in every point but no dice ...


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Should i uninstall it some way that everything is cleared i mean i remove the adapter (hardware) remove every software and then reinstall things... or that would just be waste of time and energy and motherboard strength of holding objects that get pushed into its sockets 

And for the manufacturer my dsektop is a build from some local company in my country ... and the motherboard is an ASUS p67 if that helps ...


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

OMG!!
I tried uninstalling it from device manager and programs (perfect uninstaller) but when i restarted the device and program are still there ?!!
Should i do something else to uninstall ?
note that the adapter i am getting at the final stages (lol) is Atheros 5007G and funny thing that in device manager when i want to install a device "select it manually" i do not see a G its always an N whats that ?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

on the ethernet controller with a yellow ! 
Do the following

right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
PCI Vendor and Device Lists

How to find drivers
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

The data bass
It shows the "atheros communication ..." when i search by vendor
and i see my driver "or what i believe it is" but with E >> Atheros AR 5007[E]G
my device is WN350G but whats there is WN350GD
note that i have the CD of the product but its not installing right...


Im not sure but thats what i got from the internet
DRIVER NEEDED: Atheros Communications Dual Band 2.4 and 5 Ghz A-B-G-N 300Mbps N Speed Half Size pci Express internal Laptop Mini Card (Windows 7) - DriverGuide Support Forums
http://rapidshare.com/files/397969540/Atheros_wlan_9.0.0.173.zip


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

You would use the driver from the PC manufacturers site - as asked - whats the make and model of the PC 

you should not need a CD Product Key - to install a driver 

I also posted the Atheros web site for the driver for windows 7 

by using the PCI data base you have confirmed the device is an Atheros 

So 
Have you tried updating the driver form the PC manufacturers web site ?


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

tenchu8 said:


> And for the manufacturer my dsektop is a build from some local company in my country ... and the motherboard is an ASUS p67 if that helps ...


as i said its some SMALL company its actually buying alot of stock for various brands and its building pcs by order... this is their website (ADVANTI Systems Customizer :: ADVANTI SYSTEMS :: ADVANTI® Online) so they wont give me make or model or drivers .... besides the network adapter i bought is from another place...

i tried updating with what i have posted which i found in the data base, not working

i am just thinking is it really the driver or it might be something related to it ... just a guess tho because i havent done anything that might interfere...:4-dontkno


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> besides the network adapter i bought is from another place...


 did you try the atheros website - 
and have you uninstalled the adapter from device manager and let windows redetect and then pointed to the new drivers to install?


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this what u meant by atheros website ? (this is what you've posted)
Drivers for Atheros AR5007G and Windows 7

Atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n Dualband Wireless Network Module, Atheros AR2427, AR5002G ...... AR5007, AR5007EG, AR5007G
notice that its there (AR5007G , or EG im not so sure) BUT
TP-LINK 150Mbps Wireless N Adapter, TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter, TP-LINK Wireless N Adapter
Notice that its not there (Wireless G adapter) "whats the difference G/N,  i asked for a wireless network adapter for desktop then i heard her say G for computers... i think that means desktops for her"

i've also tried atheros from google and didnt find mine there .....


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

very confused sorry 

you already have a wireless adapter Atheros AR5007 (EG) and you have purchased another wireless adapter PCI adapter WN350G WHY 

The data base told you the device manger with a yellow ! was an atheros Device 
and in device manager the TP-Link is not shown at all 

I'm confused as to what we are trying to fix now 



> "whats the difference G/N,  i asked for a wireless network adapter for desktop then i heard her say G for computers... i think that means desktops for her"


No it does not mean desktop etc - its the speed the wireless adapter works at 

there are all specifications for wireless - you can have a A/ B / G /N 
have a scroll down this page and you will see the specifications 
IEEE 802.11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

"you already have a wireless adapter Atheros AR5007 (EG)"
Are you sure that i have an atheros before?
I am very "unfamiliar" with these things but shouldnt i see the atheros in the back of my case ? or its something.. um.. integrated?!

Ok i just want to get a wireless connection if "my" atheros can work well as good as a tp-link then i will throw the tp-link at another pc or someone...

IF so then how do i do that ? unplug the tp-link and reinstall atheros driver?
IF NOT then how do i get this tp-link to work...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

lets start again 
Post a device manager screen shot as described in post #4


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

there you go


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

note that its like this before and after restarting  progress maybe
with the exception of the yellow !
note that i tried to install before restarting and got an error adapter or driver cannot start code 10 something like that ....


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looking at the image you have an Atheros AR5007G - which is a wireless adapter 
so where did that come from - this PC was built for you - this maybe part of the motherboard - often used in laptops - Did you know you had a wireless card - should be an aerial on the back of the PC where this adapter is ?

so now run one of these programs and lets see the make and model of the motherboard and if its integrated with the motherboard.

Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age

SIW - System Information for Windows
SIW | System Information for Windows by Gabriel Topala

Do post all the info from these programs - just the mother board make and model


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

model
not available

*Belarc*
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 LE Rev X.0X
Serial Number: 108323420001635
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0701 12/24/2010
-------
*SIW*
Property	Value
Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model	P8P67 LE
Version	Rev X.0X
Serial Number	108323420001635

North Bridge	Intel ID0100 Revision 09
South Bridge	Intel ID1C46 Revision 09

CPU	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz
Cpu Socket	[unknown]

System Slots	7 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	16384 MBytes
Memory Slots	4
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed
-------------
no i didnt know if i had one and i didnt see it at the back...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Model	P8P67 LE
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P8P67 LE

The Motherboard has the LAN integrated - no mention of wireless 
and you have no aerial out the back of the PC at all 

what does SIW/Belarc list for network adapters


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Belarc*
Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.102 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1
Physical Address: 74:EA:3A:E9:81:2D

------
*SIW*
network adapters has a bunch i will list whats important

RIK-PC

Network Adapter 3
Model	Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Status	Connected
MAC Address	74-EA-3A-E9-81-2D
Type	WIRELESS LAN
Speed	54 Mbps

Network Adapter 4
Model	Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Description	[31] Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Status	Connected
Network Adapter 5

Network Adapter 7
Model	Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Description	[39] Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Status	Connected
Network Adapter 8

Model	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (LAN the intergated with the MB)
Status	Disconnected
MAC Address	BC-AE-C5-43-E6-3E
Type	WIRED


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

i think u would also want to see it from PCI in SIW



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
NOTE that i have pick pieces of the details not the whole....


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Belarc
> Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
> Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.102 / 24
> Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> ...


 That adapter also has a IP address so its connecting to the router - or someones wireless router 

So are you able to connect to the internet all OK 

lets see an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

As i said there are two situations here
1-PC OFF >BOOT = no adapter/no internet (wirelessly... i may possibly use an ethernet cable and through ICS with my laptop)
2-PC ON >REBOOT = adapter working and functional with no problems (except for the BSOD that wouldnt appear unless i use standby)

By the way the network/wireless tray icon is appearing as a "connections availble" indiactor while its actually connected if you hover the mouse on it or click...

this is the IPconfig /all in the second situation

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-EA-3A-E9-81-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d56e:e2e6:7b96:f8f%39(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 10, 2011 10:36:42 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 11:34:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 645196346
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E3-F0-25-BC-AE-C5-43-E6-3E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

and the TP-Link is the solution to the issue with the atheros not working on boot up - correct ?

and you have installed the latest drivers from the atheros site i linked to 
you have removed the adapter from the device manager and allowed windows to re-install 

whats the full details of the BSOD - stop code and file names - is the BSOD always the same info


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

"and the TP-Link is the solution to the issue with the atheros not working on boot up - correct ?"
i didnt get your point ... sorry explain more xD

yes your links and after searching the data base you linked too , gave the same version i almost...
if i try in the first case it would become an ethernet controller again duh!!
if i try in the second case it would install it to the atheros... which is right... ( even if i put the tick on "delete software also" )

The bsod is just about driver_power_faillure or something no files written ... weird ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> i didnt get your point ... sorry explain more xD


 because you are having issues getting the atheros to work on boot up - you have decided to add another wireless adapter the tp-link


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

I didnt know about the atheros... still i m not sure if it do exist actually or not...
The problem is with the tp-link ,can i get the atheros "if it do exist" to work?? and would that have good signal strength ? the tp-link is very bad now its on "FAIR" even while the router is just about 5-6 meters away :S Could it be the driver causing that ?!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

lets see an xirrus screen shot 



> I didnt know about the atheros... still i m not sure if it do exist actually or not...


Its been reported as existing, by Device Manager, Belarc and SIW and has an IP - so it should exist 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

hmmmm where that ATHEROS WOULD BE !! i dont see it physically ,shouldnt it be attached to the MB like a GPU...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

it ranges from -70 to -80
is my NIC so bad ?!
My laptop gets full signal... its a laptop and laptops are made for wireless i know but why desktops cant have it this is unfair


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

welll the atheros is the adapter thats picking up the signal - NOT the TP-Link and if you have no aerial connected to the adapter than yep - the NIC is bad -



> hmmmm where that ATHEROS WOULD BE !! i dont see it physically ,shouldnt it be attached to the MB like a GPU..


 yes should be a PCI card - as its NOT integrated with the motherboard , as we worked out earlier - 

anything on the back of the desktop that looks like a screw - and an aerial could screw onto


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

on the PCIs there is only the GPU (570 big takes a place of 2) and the tp-link...
there is something with (SPDIF OUT) on it , dont know whats that... and its connected to the motherboard its with the audio jacks and usbs in the rear ... i dont think there is anything else... should i open the case and look around ?!


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

turns out the SPDIF is some connection to audio stuff or device......
i will open the case and i will post several pictures...


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

its clear that there is nothing there but a GPU and TP-link, i dont even need to post the pictures
the HAF922 have 7 slots and i have 4 availble now (GPU 2 , tplink 1) so i dont know where that would be... unless its interegated...
if its possible that its intergated i will post a motherboard picture


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Imageshack - dsc00412o.jpg

Imageshack - dsc00411ta.jpg

wouldnt be much of a help to the cause ... but you might have eagle eyes who knows


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see some images of the back panel with all the connections 

very strange - i suspect its a poor connection because there is NO aerial 

Put the TP-Link adapter in - you can disable the atheros adapter by right clicking and then lets see device manager for tp-link and xirrus screen shot - see if you have a better signal strength with that adapter


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

there is no AERIAL and there is no ATHEROS actually
Why?
1-deleted the drivers from DVC MGR
2-turned off PC
3-removed tp-link (it was IN it the whole time i don't know why you are telling me to put it in now...)
4-turned on PC
5-removed drivers from DVC MGR and deleted left overs manually in system32/drivers or drivers store... (using search, i know the drivers name/path through SIW)
6-turned off and turned on again (didn't put tp-link back)
result >> no adapter , none through BELARC ,one through SIW (PCI) but none on network adapters
So its not existing, "I believe" because if it did i would have noticed that i have a missing driver...
Still i have problem of not being able to run the adapter on boot... which is annoying (don't tell me live with it :laugh

Its driver is still "ATHEROS" weird thing that i have plugged the tp-link after that and booted and updated driver (got internet through the laptop ICS) and it updated to the atheros... did i miss a driver file :tongue:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi tenchu8,

Is it possible for you to move your computer closer to the router and see if you can get a decent connection? Seems to be like a signal issue.
If it's a signal issue, there are High gain Adapter/Device/Antenna that you may buy and they're reasonable.

Are you still experiencing BSOD?

Please keep us posted.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

In my opinion - the driver for that adapter is poorly coded, hence the BSODs when resuming from sleep (more than a few wireless drivers have been known to cause similar BSODs). If there isn't a driver for that adapter that doesn't cause BSODs then the easiest solution would be to get a new adapter.


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello
bring back etaf we almost got it :laugh:
I have brought the second router (the second router is a normal router im using to extend the wireless connection) closer and i got an ok signal, however problem still exist...
about buying a new one its an option from the beginning but my fear is that its a problem with my drivers, besides its working after the reboot and doesnt with a boot...:4-dontkno
So will a new NIC work Or there are possibilities of this happening to it too...?:sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A new Wi-Fi Adapter with high gain antenna would be a great idea.


----------



## albertwinestein (Jan 27, 2012)

I had an interestingly similar, but different experience. (I found this thread in trying to resolve it.)

I have a PC that had no wireless network adaptor - Device Manager had no entry.

I purchased a TP-Link WN350GD and followed the instructions, using drivers from a disc provided. It appeared on the Device Manager as an Atheros AR5007G, with a yellow! Code 10.

I followed the thread and followed the instructions given to tenchu8. Nothing worked, I installed drivers, rebooted. It ultimately worked when I removed and reinstalled the card.

No idea why, but maybe technu8 you have a wireless capability that is neither Atheros or TP-L.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback, this is an old Thread, perhaps OP has resolved his issue by now. :grin: 


albertwinestein said:


> I had an interestingly similar, but different experience. (I found this thread in trying to resolve it.)
> 
> I have a PC that had no wireless network adaptor - Device Manager had no entry.
> 
> ...


----------

